# إمبراطور



## Nona35

مرحبًا!
إذا سمحتم ما هو اللفظ الصحيح لكلمة امبراطور؟ هل هو بالهمزة المكسورة أم المفتوحة؟ 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cherine

مرحبًا،​ 
لم أسمعها أبدًا بالهمزة المفتوحة، بل دائمًا إمبراطور​


----------



## Nona35

شكرًا!


----------



## cherine

عفوًا


----------

